# Failure to create igb0 bridge



## z662 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am attempting to implement bhyve(8) by following the steps listed here:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host-bhyve.html

However I am running into an issue at this step:  
	
	



```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo ifconfig bridge0 addm igb0 addm tap0
ifconfig: BRDGADD igb0: No such file or directory
```
Any ideas why?


----------



## z662 (Jan 13, 2015)

In case it helps (I did all previous steps) I have the bridge created but cannot get the igb0 interface.


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ ifconfig
re0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
  ether b8:97:5a:23:26:32
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
  status: no carrier
re1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
  ether 00:14:d1:2b:9c:b5
  inet 192.168.0.101 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
  inet 192.168.0.103 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.0.103
  inet 192.168.0.102 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 192.168.0.102
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
  status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
  inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
  inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
  nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo1: flags=8008<LOOPBACK,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
  options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
tap0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=80000<LINKSTATE>
  ether 00:bd:84:b7:00:00
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect
  status: no carrier
bridge0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  ether 02:fb:38:44:1d:00
  nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
  id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
  maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
  root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
brad@mercury:/home/brad$
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 13, 2015)

You have re(4) interfaces, not igb(4) interfaces. Thus, change the commands to use the re interface that plugs into the physical network (re0 or re1).


----------



## z662 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, didn't realize that is what that meant, thought it was some special type.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it working?


----------



## z662 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep.  Thanks for that.  I still need to finish setting up a few other things but so far so good.


----------



## z662 (Jan 14, 2015)

I completed all steps listed until I got to the script that kicks off the installer.  I am guessing that one of the options is no longer supported since this looks like a basic usage error message.  Does anyone know what is wrong with the example provided in the handbook?


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo sh /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh -c 1 -m 1024M -t tap0 -d /usr/jails/plex.img -i -I /home/brad/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
Usage: vmrun.sh [-hai][-g <gdbport>][-m <memsize>][-d <disk file>][-I <location of installation iso>][-t <tapdev>] <vmname>
  -h: display this help message
  -a: force memory mapped local apic access
  -c: number of virtual cpus (default is 2)
  -d: virtio diskdev file (default is ./diskdev)
  -g: listen for connection from kgdb at <gdbport>
  -i: force boot of the Installation CDROM image
  -I: Installation CDROM image location (default is ./release.iso)
  -m: memory size (default is 512M)
  -t: tap device for virtio-net (default is tap0)

  This script needs to be executed with superuser privileges

brad@mercury:/home/brad$
```

Those file locations are correct.  I tried with sudo and I also tried running directly as root.  Same error/issue.  Please advise.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 14, 2015)

I've never run bhyve.

Try adding *-x* to the command.  It will echo out each of the commands in the vmrun.sh script before running them.  That should show where the error is.  Feel free to post the output here.


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo sh [b]-x [/b] /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh ...
```


----------



## z662 (Jan 14, 2015)

It shouldn't matter that I have `kern.securelevel=3` set right?

Here is the output from the -x flag.


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo sh -x /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh -c 1 -m 1024M -t tap0 -d /usr/jails/plex.img -i -I /home/brad/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
Password:
+ LOADER=/usr/sbin/bhyveload
+ BHYVECTL=/usr/sbin/bhyvectl
+ FBSDRUN=/usr/sbin/bhyve
+ DEFAULT_MEMSIZE=512M
+ DEFAULT_CPUS=2
+ DEFAULT_TAPDEV=tap0
+ DEFAULT_VIRTIO_DISK=./diskdev
+ DEFAULT_ISOFILE=./release.iso
+ id -u
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ kldstat -n vmm
+ [ 0 -ne 0 ]
+ force_install=0
+ isofile=./release.iso
+ memsize=512M
+ cpus=2
+ virtio_diskdev=./diskdev
+ tapdev=tap0
+ apic_opt=''
+ gdbport=0
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ cpus=1
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ memsize=1024M
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ tapdev=tap0
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ virtio_diskdev=/usr/jails/plex.img
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ force_install=1
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ isofile=/home/brad/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso
+ getopts haic:g:I:m:d:t: c
+ shift 11
+ [ 0 -ne 1 ]
+ usage
+ echo 'Usage: vmrun.sh [-hai][-g <gdbport>][-m <memsize>][-d <disk file>][-I <location of installation iso>][-t <tapdev>] <vmname>'
Usage: vmrun.sh [-hai][-g <gdbport>][-m <memsize>][-d <disk file>][-I <location of installation iso>][-t <tapdev>] <vmname>
+ echo '  -h: display this help message'
  -h: display this help message
+ echo '  -a: force memory mapped local apic access'
  -a: force memory mapped local apic access
+ echo '  -c: number of virtual cpus (default is 2)'
  -c: number of virtual cpus (default is 2)
+ echo '  -d: virtio diskdev file (default is ./diskdev)'
  -d: virtio diskdev file (default is ./diskdev)
+ echo '  -g: listen for connection from kgdb at <gdbport>'
  -g: listen for connection from kgdb at <gdbport>
+ echo '  -i: force boot of the Installation CDROM image'
  -i: force boot of the Installation CDROM image
+ echo '  -I: Installation CDROM image location (default is ./release.iso)'
  -I: Installation CDROM image location (default is ./release.iso)
+ echo '  -m: memory size (default is 512M)'
  -m: memory size (default is 512M)
+ echo '  -t: tap device for virtio-net (default is tap0)'
  -t: tap device for virtio-net (default is tap0)
+ echo ''

+ echo '  This script needs to be executed with superuser privileges'
  This script needs to be executed with superuser privileges
+ echo ''

+ exit 1
brad@mercury:/home/brad$
```


----------



## z662 (Jan 14, 2015)

And just in case:


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ uname -a
FreeBSD mercury.milkyway 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 15, 2015)

It's looking for one more option on the command-line.

The getopts lines are parsing the command-line and setting variables for each of the options.  There's an extra getopts call without any option on the command-line, and then it fails at that point (the `[ 0 -ne 1 ]` check).  No idea why, but it's failing at that point.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 15, 2015)

You need to provide a <vmname> option.  It doesn't matter what the name as as long as it is something you can remember.  That name will be what you used to interact with the VM.


----------



## z662 (Jan 15, 2015)

Somehow missed that from the handbook.  Thanks!


----------



## z662 (Jan 16, 2015)

I just kicked off the script to install and was presented with this nasty mess (I had to trim a lot of the noise out for length purposes).  Does anyone know how I can get past this now?  Can I simply upgrade magic?


```
sudo sh /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh -c 1 -m 1024M -t tap0 -d /usr/jails/plex.img -i -I /home/brad/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso virtualPlex
Launching virtual machine "virtualPlex" ...
/usr/share/misc/magic, 93: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `, %ld pages'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 898: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 899: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 906: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 907: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 971: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 973: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3786: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3787: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3795: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3796: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3804: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3805: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3815: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3816: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3824: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3825: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3833: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3834: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3842: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3843: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3865: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `.%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3913: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 4190: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `start cyl %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 4191: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%ld blocks'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5192: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `pending inodes to free %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5212: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `pending inodes to free %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5252: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `pending inodes to free %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5272: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `pending inodes to free %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5421: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `size %lu'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5426: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `edition %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5427: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `%lu blocks,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5428: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `%lu files'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5431: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `size %lu'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5436: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `edition %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5437: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu blocks,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5438: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu files'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5705: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description ` fblock size = %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5706: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description ` block size = %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6273: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6276: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6543: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6546: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6549: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6552: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6559: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6562: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6565: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15118: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15137: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15156: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15175: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15194: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15206: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15225: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15609: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16063: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `- data length 0x%lx'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16123: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16124: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16127: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16128: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16131: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16132: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16207: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `, %ld x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16208: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16243: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16244: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16522: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `bounding box [%hd,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16523: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd] -'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16524: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `[%hd,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16525: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd],'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16527: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `byte' in description `%hhd-bit'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16533: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16534: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd dpi,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16658: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `volume %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16681: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `, %ld x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16682: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16694: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16695: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16697: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `%hd images in file'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16857: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `filetype=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16859: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `architecture=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16880: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `architecture=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16894: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `filetype=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16896: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `architecture=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 16922: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `architecture=%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 17371: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 17378: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 17382: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
file: File 5.19 supports only version 12 magic files. `/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc' is version 8
vm_create: Device not configured
```


----------



## z662 (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like some people have this same issue after upgrading from 10.0 -> 10.1 for other packages as well.  Is this related and is there a known workaround available?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you sure the system was completely upgraded?  Both kernel and world?  Does `freebsd-update IDS` report a ton of files not matching up to 10.1-RELEASE on your system?  The file(1) utility was updated (see release note entry below) but it appears that the system wasn't completely updated.



> The file(1) utility and libmagic(3) library have been updated to 5.19. r268515


----------



## z662 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes sure looks like it... I ran `freebsd-update upgrade -R 10.1` and then the update fetch and install commands afterwards... How does that happen or how else was I supposed to upgrade?


----------



## usdmatt (Jan 18, 2015)

You might need to run freebsd-update install again to complete the upgrade. Usually you have to run it once to update the kernel, then reboot and run it again to update the rest of the system. It should tell you what to do when running it. If everything has already been updated, running it again shouldn't cause any problem, it'll just do nothing.


----------



## z662 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, I already ran that post upgrade.  Just checked again and no files needed updated but I see lots and lots of output like this when using the IDS flag:

```
/usr/share/man/man3/gss_import_name.3.gz has SHA256 hash 769eb13616c6061e31b12904dc489f415cc21d1f1c3617979e0ef4b8f6a05add, but should have SHA256 hash 4a07bee16e069b1e362234e1d899e82982b524c4935e6f73f79aec75cd73346c.
/usr/share/man/man3/gss_import_sec_context.3.gz has SHA256 hash ec62b4b1711f4e66cef7386b2180b1a0cd32064ef5790a6b3527cadf65d2f570, but should have SHA256 hash 59610abe7986669078bed3ea98b292268fe8e93ec0ab44fe77f758113896f7b7.
/usr/share/man/man3/gss_indicate_mechs.3.gz has SHA256 hash 34503fbd2a675258f089977eb98d6b5647e99c6a803955fcaf5850dac7d51720, but should have SHA256 hash 0ad2581b774e96fbfb3ec7476938c53f300e75d23942b142b037010a137e9d43.
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 18, 2015)

It looks like you have a 10.1-RELEASE kernel and 10.0 userland.  Be sure to follow the instructions from `freebsd-update` completely in the future.  You would run it like this to update the kernel, update the userland, and cleanup libraries.


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.1-RELEASE
freebsd-update install   # Install 10.1 Kernel
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install   # Install 10.1 Userland
shutdown -r now
freebsd-update install   # Remove old libraries
shutdown -r now
```

You should be able to recover by overriding the current version.  This is based off PR 196760 and some other cases where an incomplete update was performed.  After this command, follow the kernel/userland/cleanup install/reboot process above.
`env UNAME_r=10.0-RELEASE freebsd-update upgrade -r 10.1-RELEASE`


----------



## z662 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks I will do that now.  Does it matter if i use `reboot` instead of `shutdown -r`?

Also,  would it break the update process if I was to run `freebsd-update fetch` before the update commands?  

Perhaps that was my problem as I thought you should always prefix them.  I did not realize that it was necessary to run update three times like that.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 19, 2015)

z662 said:


> Thanks I will do that now.  Does it matter if i use `reboot` instead of `shutdown -r`?



From reboot(8)


> Normally, the shutdown(8) utility is used when the system needs to be
> halted or restarted, giving users advance warning of their impending doom
> and cleanly terminating specific programs.


So you should use the shutdown(8) because it will trigger cleanly shutting down all rc.d scripts rather than just killing the processes.



z662 said:


> Also,  would it break the update process if I was to run `freebsd-update fetch` before the update commands?
> 
> Perhaps that was my problem as I thought you should always prefix them.  I did not realize that it was necessary to run update three times like that.



If you do a fetch/install before I don't think before would be a problem, however don't try to fetch updates in the middle of another upgrade.  Wait until `freebsd-update install` says all updates are installed before downloading more updates.


----------



## z662 (Jan 19, 2015)

```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo freebsd-update install
Installing updates...
Completing this upgrade requires removing old shared object files.
Please rebuild all installed 3rd party software (e.g., programs
installed from the ports tree) and then run "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install"
again to finish installing updates.
brad@mercury:/home/brad$
```

Do I need to rebuild all ports before I proceed with the 2nd and 3rd update?  Is it possible to use `pkg` instead of compiling from source to save time?

Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 19, 2015)

z662 said:


> Do I need to rebuild all ports before I proceed with the 2nd and 3rd update?  Is it possible to use `pkg` instead of compiling from source to save time?
> 
> Thanks



Just `pkg upgrade` is fine.  On major version upgrades that will pick up the ABI change between the major release version change and re-install all packages.  Between minor versions the ABI doesn't change and it won't matter.


----------



## z662 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I get much less errors when running `freebsd-update IDS` now.  I am not sure if any of these are of concern or not:


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo freebsd-update IDS
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
/boot is a symlink, but should be a directory.
/etc/group has SHA256 hash 72b85cb22dac58f6138b3142d873e67d0958d83527251ff3813cf51829962663, but should have SHA256 hash 5fa1fbb2156e689928671fdf44bd9229a9a3e97ffc35c83b059527143490e256.
/etc/hosts has SHA256 hash 75698838ccf37cb2624cc3a2ad6665fc1eec30d441b401302b20f01d9fcab974, but should have SHA256 hash 10c5d5e434664d5b9370e1e41836e219be91219b801130c2abf90b110059c682.
/etc/master.passwd has SHA256 hash 954746c9b3e745ee3a197521e2dee41af6a5a58fae0cca6cdb9db2e4081012d8, but should have SHA256 hash ce34dd16a4945a9470519b9f0fe552d05a29222d62b9469d486c23c8850dc44c.
/etc/motd has SHA256 hash bf82630edd7893da6e6a184660cf2002a7a12b090e51eda7588131c9469bd2a5, but should have SHA256 hash c76d9a02e764e77686f9bf4a9192311b6a0387a088cc414dd312ef6ba069ad7e.
/etc/passwd has SHA256 hash 9f9de32bbda6af976c659f235b1cdeec89b8f716b412dcf16f2cd8219d81e082, but should have SHA256 hash ef23388b5c3538a4c21a7f2138175a47eb3a5571971e2b4bb4e7215667bef7c8.
/etc/pwd.db has SHA256 hash dd477bcd2775c082bb6cd2f4444c6da70ce663184fe73e18b9f5c043fe4afccd, but should have SHA256 hash 1b481658b7b6aa8126fef82f745a37e3b6e896d247364eb797e2cb434f370354.
/etc/shells has SHA256 hash a0b1b307700b4febe9edf30870aa84eab8fa46f7ddf29a83cbefcb49336bfcdf, but should have SHA256 hash 824549f1144679e07f258afb95c1632d56a198717da20ae76a80dfc30ce80e75.
/etc/spwd.db has SHA256 hash 314c6d410c1fe5fde3e2afbb2e50cb6c6e6796f0e7471b3ac3278c27cd64cdeb, but should have SHA256 hash 5f4a19eafc5edd3a903a32c835cb3f71181f3e89c9bf2fbbf7ecc14fae69cf5b.
/etc/ssh/sshd_config has SHA256 hash 8a002fbbab351c9199ff282ece4dd711f5eb89cd4ff00fb592fe85fd26cc94b6, but should have SHA256 hash 26748c51687fe4f09ac6c8ace864d0c545f1fc0aa059bb9bffd80f80c0d62d85.
/etc/sysctl.conf has SHA256 hash 7bf2d7c28ed300e962af7020b0e6dde9821918b4d6051994544ea2ff98e46897, but should have SHA256 hash acc2f29669af3b7aeea8a8a3ac1cf5eaa26f98fc14950ef8f1f79796358b80e7.
/sbin/mksnap_ffs has 4550 permissions, but should have 4554 permissions.
/sbin/poweroff has 4550 permissions, but should have 4554 permissions.
/sbin/shutdown has 4550 permissions, but should have 4554 permissions.
/usr/lib32/private/libucl.so is a symlink, but should be a
/usr/sbin/ppp has 4550 permissions, but should have 4554 permissions.
/usr/src/usr.sbin/bsdconfig/share/packages/categories.subr has 0755 permissions, but should have 0644 permissions.
/usr/src/usr.sbin/bsdconfig/share/packages/index.subr has 0755 permissions, but should have 0644 permissions.
/usr/src/usr.sbin/bsdconfig/share/packages/packages.subr has 0755 permissions, but should have 0644 permissions.
```

But I still run into an issue with the script used to set up the virtual machine via bhyve


```
brad@mercury:/home/brad$ sudo sh /usr/share/examples/bhyve/vmrun.sh -c 1 -m 1024M -t tap0 -d /usr/jails/plex.img -i -I /home/brad/FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso virtualPlex
Launching virtual machine "virtualPlex" ...
vm_create: Device not configured
```

Any help is appreciated as always.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2015)

The permissions issues should be easy to fix manually.  I'm not sure why they didn't get set correctly.  So as of right now all the networking stuff appears to be configured correctly right?  You have a bridge(4) interface with a tap(4) and your re(4) devices?  I think we've answered everything for the networking portion and can changed this thread to solved.

For the bhyve(8) portion, did you see any errors doing the `kldload vmm` and do you have the various virtualization features activated on your BIOS that Bhyve uses?  The Handbook mentions those requirements and the flags that would be present.  Please open a new thread if you are still having issues creating a Bhyve VM after you have checked that your system supports the required features.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-host-bhyve.html


----------



## z662 (Jan 20, 2015)

No it looks like my bridge and tap interfaces are no longer appearing.  I have added 
	
	



```
vmm_load="YES"
nmdm_load="YES"
if_bridge_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
```
to my /boot/loader.conf file though.  Should I just start from step 1 in the handbook?  Did the upgrade undo those steps?  I would assume I will not need to create and bring them online again correct?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 21, 2015)

z662 said:


> No it looks like my bridge and tap interfaces are no longer appearing.  I have added
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you do all the steps listed at the end of the Handbook chapter?  It's /etc/sysctl.conf for the tap(4) device sysctl(8), /boot/loader.conf for the kernel modules, and /etc/rc.conf to persistently make the bridge(4) interface.


----------



## z662 (Jan 21, 2015)

I did not, thanks for pointing that out.


----------

